

Ask YC: How to prepare for interviews? - anon2

I am a recent graduate. I am looking for a job in C++ or Java. What's the best way to prepare for interviews at Google, Microsoft, Apple etc. 
Thanks,
======
icey
I'm going to start with the assumption that you're already covered on the
technical side of things (from looking at the other comments in this thread,
they have it covered).

The people side of an interview is often overlooked when advice is being
given.

How are your speaking skills? It's important that you don't answer every
question with a hundred "ums" and "uhs" mixed in.

People want to work with people who seem confident with what they know. If you
do have an umming and ahhing habit, I would suggest recording yourself
speaking about a random topic you've picked from a hat (or otherwise
randomized) and keep doing it until you can consciously stop your self from
doing it.

This is the number one problem I see with new graduates - they may be smart as
hell, but they interview terribly.

Some other things that always makes an interviewee stick out in my mind:

\- An interviewee who asks questions.

\- Someone who takes notes when we talk about problems.

\- Someone who can answer the question "why do you want to work here".

Good luck!

------
bookhuddle
A few weeks back someone posted this on Hacker News:
[http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20co...](http://www.indiangeek.net/wp-
content/uploads/Programmer%20competency%20matrix.htm)

It might help you gain insight on how some employers might evaluate
candidates, you can assess where you fit in the matrix, and work on improving
in the areas of weakness (this is a long term thing).

I recommend reviewing the technical stuff so you can come out sharp and talk
intelligently about those topics. Brain teasers often come up. It's been a
while since I interviewed with Microsoft, but I remember lots of questions
about data structures, linked lists, traversal algorithms, etc.

Employers are looking for people that are technically solid or show potential,
have a good attitude, can work in teams, are good communicators, etc.

Good luck.

------
dhotson
I've found that knowing about stuff like data structures, algorithms and Big-O
complexity will make you stand out from most other candidates.

It's good stuff to know regardless.. :)

------
cperciva
Make sure you get 8 hours of sleep.

------
rw
One shouldn't be looking for a job "in C++ or Java." You should be looking for
a job in which your task is to solve problems. The choice of language comes
second (unless you are an elite hacker and can dictate your terms).

------
ericwan
get enough sleep, a while ago i went to a google interview after an all-
nighter. it felt like 100-hour long. read more about data structures and
algorithms, and make you can explain it in laymen terms.

~~~
anon2
Thanks..do you recommend any books, tutorials other than CLRS ? Do I need to
learn advanced algorithms like tries,suffix trees, vertex cover etc. What
kinds of coding problems can I expect from Google ?

~~~
dhotson
I got asked in a Google interview: "What is 2 to the power of 64?"

.. I wasn't really expecting a question like that so it really threw me off.

See if you can figure it out without a calculator. :)

~~~
pbh101
4 exabytes?

EDIT: err, 16 exabytes, I'm thinking now

